# Beer label



## jody (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, I’m new to the site and not really an artist, but have an offer which I’m hoping someone finds interesting. I run a small brewery in the UK with a friend and we’re getting enough interest in what we’re doing now to need to look a little more professional. We really need a label for an pale ale which we make. It’s called Stunner. We’ve made a label ourselves from graphics we’ve found online, but it looks fairly homemade and we’re really after something a little more original and modern. Our whole ethos is around feeling good, we’re not really into the whole PR thing with a brand that is packaged and managed by an agency, we brew beer because we love it and we think a couple of beers is great to have a laugh or two. The label we made has colour silhouettes of waves and palm trees – all feedgood things, as this is the vibe we’re going for, but feel free to take it somewhere else if you want. So, if there’s anyone out there who would like have a go at designing us a new label please get in touch. We can’t really offer anything in return except for thanks, kudos and the experience of something different. Although happy to provide a reference to support someone’s CV/resume if that helps. In the spirit of collaboration we’d also be happy to connect on facebook, twitter, Instagram and share your work if you like.
To give you a final idea of the look and feel of Backbeat Brewery, take a look at the attached brewery logo which a friend of a friend did for us and we really like.
Cheers
Jody


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

To difficult for me to read. Try using sentences.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

They want free art work doing for their business brewing beer


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

just said:


> To difficult for me to read. Try using sentences.


:vs_lol: Just say what you're thinking Just!


----------

